# Special Roast - Substitute?



## roach (12/7/05)

In researching recipes I notice that many US sourced recipes quote Special Roast as an ingredient.

A quick google reveals that Special Roast and Special B are different. Special Roast is a double-malted barley usually around 50L. Aparently it is available from Briess.

Is there a suitable sub available in Australia

TIA


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/6/09)

I too am looking for a replacement for Sp. roast, and brewing today... I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Pumpy (7/6/09)

This may help

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=33433&hl=

Pumpy


----------



## Sammus (7/6/09)

wow this topic happened just the other day. When I use the google site search feature, i get about a thousand threads all asking the same thing. I think the general consensus is that brown malt is the closest we have.


----------



## Pumpy (7/6/09)

Has anyone tries this Areomatic Malt (Simpsons) 


EBC 50 - 70 (mash required): 
Flavour reminiscent of raisins. Can be used for body in low ABV bitters


http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2959


----------

